# Cholla Wood



## DoLce N BeLLa (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone know if you can use cholla wood in aquariums?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can use any wood in an aquarium provided its prepared correctly. As for how long it will last........thats a different story. Never heard of it personally.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would not recommend it.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

you could, but i wouldnt


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

For those not familiar with it, cholla is not technically wood. It's the skeleton of a rather nasty southwestern cactus. AKA the scurge of the desert!!! Just walk within a few feet of a live one and find out why it's also called jumping cholla. OK, enough of that.

I personally don't think it would be advisable to use it in a tank for fish, but looks good as decoration for lizards and herps. Once it dries, it's rather brittle, and it's rather common to find pieces that are starting to "unravel/fall apart" in the desert after monsoon season ends.

Hope this helps.

Larry Vires


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Larry. Good info. And it answers the post in question.


----------

